# Enneagram and MBTI Survey



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

This was inspired by the http://personalitycafe.com/articles/8468-myers-briggs-enneagram-correlation.html thread. Please fill out the form and add any details you think may be useful:

Username:
MBTI: (if unknown, say unknown.)
Enneagram: (please include wings if you can)

If you are on the fence about your enneatype, please indicate it on the form. I don't want the data getting "muddied up" by people who are uncertain. Also, feel free to add details about the strength of your preferences, as this may be useful. I will work on compiling a list of everyone's responses.

I shall start:
Username: Liontiger
MBTI: ENTP (weak E, strong NP)
Enneagram: 9w8


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm in doubt that this will do anything informative, but alright.

Username: Grey.
MBTI: INTJ.
Enneagram: 8w9.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Username: skycloud86
MBTI: INTP
Enneagram: 5w4


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Username: TreeBob
MBTI: ESTP (Strong ES , Mild T, Weak P)
Enneagram: 8w7


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Username: MannyP
MBTI: ISTP (strong SP, mild IT)
Ennegram: 3w4


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I think we all know how I feel how sadly useless these surveys are, but they're even worse if I don't participate :wink:

Username: Verdant Hollow
MBTI: ENTP (NPET, in that order)
Enneagram: 7w6


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Verdant Hollow said:


> I think we all know how I feel how sadly useless these surveys are, but they're even worse if I don't participate :wink:


What makes this survey potentially sucessful is that I'm hosting it :wink: You don't mess with a determined Lion.


----------



## Lepthe (Oct 26, 2009)

<gasp> no user name
INTP
5w4


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Harley
ISTP (moderate IS, strong P, very strong T)
9w8


----------



## WetSocks (Nov 4, 2009)

ENFP
Type7


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Username: Mcgooglian
MBTI: ISTP with moderate S and my I seems to be lowering since I don't seem to get drained by talking as much.
Enneagram: 9w8


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Username:*inebriato*
MBTI: ENFP (weak E, moderate F)
Enneagram: 6w7


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

*User name: DouglasMl
MBTI type: INTJ*
*Enneagram: 6w5*


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

INFP
Type 4 

The Enneagram I'm pretty sure about but I'm still learning about that sort of typing method.
What does the number after it mean? It is like the type that is second most like you? (5w4 for example)


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Blueguardian
INFP
9w1


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Linnifae said:


> The Enneagram I'm pretty sure about but I'm still learning about that sort of typing method. What does the number after it mean? It is like the type that is second most like you? (5w4 for example)


The number beside the original type number is basically a 'wing', and it's very much like you've described. Types can be a wing of any number beside them (4w3 or 4w5, for example, or 9w1 and 1w9), and these wings essentially synthesize the two types together. If someone does not have any wings, they are considered a 'balanced' type.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Cassini

MBTI: ENTJ, a very strong T, and J

Enneagram 8w7

Sloan is SLOIE, which confirms the above., thought I'd throw that in


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Username: thehigher
MBTI: INFP who has been conditioned to act out of his shadow often. 
Enneagram: 1w9 but have heard 1w2 as well.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Username: OrangeAppled
MBTI: INFP
Enneagram: 4w5


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

That's 17 so far. Keep em comin, guys :happy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Kathryne said:


> When are the results for this coming out? or is this just for your private research?


The results will come out when I feel I have enough data. Even after copying down the entire memberlist, I am still severely lacking in xSxx's. I'm going to wait a bit to see if I get more. Otherwise, I'll have to come to a decision based on biased data. *shudder*



> So.... I get a cookie for this right? Cuz if not shit is goin down :laughing:


My gift to you is *not* giving you a cooking. People could benefit from doing things without expecting anything in return. Also, I'm cheap :wink:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Username: Irulan
MBTI: INFJ (strong I, weak F)
Enneagram: 5w4

Note: the only think I am unsure of is my wing, but I would say that it is _highly _likely that I am w4


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> The results will come out when I feel I have enough data. Even after copying down the entire memberlist, I am still severely lacking in xSxx's. I'm going to wait a bit to see if I get more. Otherwise, I'll have to come to a decision based on biased data. *shudder*


Are you only using data from personality cafe members? Because I know a couple of nonmember S's and their enneagram types, and maybe other people do too. Of course that could get pretty vague I guess.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Ok, I have a question for people who are good at this kind of thing:
> 
> Should I use the data from the memberlist in addition to what I get here? Or should I just stick with the survey? I don't want to introduce some bias I am not aware of, such as the fact that some of the members who simply signed up and didn't say anything might not be as certain of their type as those who are active members.
> 
> I am tempted to just take the memberlist data because the sample size will be bigger and there are more of the under-represented types (SJs).


I've seen a lot of new members change types a few times before they are sure of their types. I would be more worried that memberlist data would be biased. You asked us if we were sure of our types in this thread, and I _hope _that it would make the responses here less biased. But you are right about the bigger sample size. I would think that members who are not as active would be less likely to be sure of their types, though. The more active members can talk to people of various types, and I think that usually helps them to recognize who is more like them and who is not. Plus there is a plethora of information on this site.



> Username: penpaperaser
> MBTI: INFJ (weak F)
> Enneagram: Type 3


Ooooh, I never met an INFJ type 3 before. I will have to stalk you and run secret experiments on you!!!


----------



## ENXJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Username: ENXJ

MBTI: ENXJ (can best be described as ENFJ however, everything strong except for F, which is still relatively strong)

Enneagram: *UNCERTAIN/FUZZY*: I exhibit strong signs of 2w3, 5w6 & 5w4, and 9w1. Without a doubt, however, I am an sx/so - both exceedingly strong.

...Yes, I know, my uncertainty is annoying. Think about it though, I'm a J; I don't like it any more than you do. =/. ("You" is whoever is reading my response).


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Brie said:


> Are you only using data from personality cafe members? Because I know a couple of nonmember S's and their enneagram types, and maybe other people do too. Of course that could get pretty vague I guess.


This might actually be useful, but you would have to be very certain about your typing. What I mean by that is it has to have been verified by the S. I don't want to know what people _think _the people around them are. So by all means, post the data from non-personality cafe members. I actually already did this with one of my ESTP friends.



Irulan said:


> I've seen a lot of new members change types a few times before they are sure of their types. I would be more worried that memberlist data would be biased. You asked us if we were sure of our types in this thread, and I _hope _that it would make the responses here less biased. But you are right about the bigger sample size. I would think that members who are not as active would be less likely to be sure of their types, though. The more active members can talk to people of various types, and I think that usually helps them to recognize who is more like them and who is not. Plus there is a plethora of information on this site.


I've had the memberlist down for quite a while now, so I go back and update it regularly. I also correct the people who have changed their type, whenever I catch it. The whole survey is less than ideal, so at this point I'm willing to sacrifice accuracy. I'm also applying my own reasoning while I interpret the data, so hopefully things will turn out fairly well. (Also, there are currently 812 people in the memberlist and only 45 who posted here. That's a huge difference.)


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> This might actually be useful, but you would have to be very certain about your typing. What I mean by that is it has to have been verified by the S. I don't want to know what people _think _the people around them are. So by all means, post the data from non-personality cafe members. I actually already did this with one of my ESTP friends.


Well, I only know three people IRL who are sure of their types, but I'll contribute.

ISFP type 9w1
INFJ type 9w1
INFJ type 6 (wing unsure)


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, I know two S's types, which they have confirmed.

ISFJ Type 2
ISTJ Type 1


----------



## Entelechy (Dec 5, 2009)

*Name*: Entelechy
*MBTI*: INFP
*Enneagram*: 5w4 
*Beatles or Elvis*: Beatles


----------



## Maritere (Dec 19, 2009)

_MariTere_
INXJ,nearly even for all...50/50 for T/F
1w9 :dry:[but recently scored a 7(?) but that test only had two questions:wink:]..so I'm a nice perfectionist:tongue:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*Username: *Aerorobyn
*MBTI:* ISTP (Weak I; Strong STP)
*Enneagram:* 7 (7w8, maybe?)


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Well, I only know three people IRL who are sure of their types, but I'll contribute.
> 
> ISFP type 9w1
> INFJ type 9w1
> INFJ type 6 (wing unsure)


Okay, remove this from your research! They _were _sure of their types, but in the past few days both of the first two are questioning. ISFP may be INFP, and INFJ 9w1 is no longer sure of her enneagram. If you want it done right, do it yourself! I am sure of my type, but I am no longer confident that anyone else is. *shifty eyes* hahaha


----------



## Seymour (Oct 19, 2009)

Username: Seymour
MBTI: INFP
Enneagram: 5w4


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey, scratch that 3w2. After a bit of self-reflection, I find that 5w4 describes who I am in a nutshell precisely. Sorry for the mistype.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

*Name*: Sily
*MBTI*: INFP - about as introverted as one can be.
*Enneagram*: 9w1 (I think) 
*Beatles or Elvis*: Elvis
*Coke or Pepsi*: Coffee
*Perseus' Vegetable Test*: I came out as a Pea.


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

Name: Dooraven 
MBTI: INTP 
Enneagram: 5w6


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

<---- User Name
INTP
6w5


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

compulsiverambler
INFP - pretty sure, don't know how to judge preference strength though. Fi-Ne first but I use Ti a lot too.
5w4


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

Name: Abuwabu
MBTI: ISTP (strong I & T, cripplingly strong P)
Enneagram: 7


----------



## peterk (Jan 3, 2010)

peterk is an intp/5w6. i've developed a strong j preference over the years but my f and e scores are pitifully low. i've noticed that quite a few intp's are 5's


----------



## Kanon (Nov 7, 2009)

Username: Kanon
MBTI: INFJ (Ni > Ti > Fi with underdeveloped extroverted functions).
Enneagram: 4w5 

Maybe the SJs are secretly tracking this thread and taking notes on all of the other temperaments?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Kanon said:


> Username: Kanon
> MBTI: INFJ (Ni > Ti > Fi with underdeveloped extroverted functions).
> Enneagram: 4w5
> 
> Maybe the SJs are secretly tracking this thread and taking notes on all of the other temperaments?


I don't know about the SJs, but I'm taking notes on you :laughing:

Just as an update, I'll try to finish this as soon as I get my laptop back (within a couple of days). All my data is on there.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Name: Perennialurker

MBTI: INTJ

Enneagram: 5


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Username: Karen
MBTI: ESTP (weaker EST, strong P)
Enneagram: 7w6


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Since it appears you were taking information of non-PC members if they confirmed, I would just like to note three of my own who have confirmed (after a quick test and a run through the descriptions).


ESTJ (Father): 1w2
ESFJ (Best Friend): 2w3
ENFJ (Friend): 2w1


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

I can contribute three people I have confirmed:
ESFP Type 7 (Friend)
ISTP Type 5 (Friend)
ISFP Type 5 (sister)


----------



## spook (Dec 16, 2009)

Username: spook
MBTI: INFJ 
Enneagram: 4w5 (how unique!) :crying::bored:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Decon
iNFj
9w1

Mom
ISFJ
Unknown


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

*username:* my melody
*MBTI:* INFJ/INTJ (I'm definitely becoming more INTJ, I can test either way)
*Enneagram:* 6w7


----------



## Yin Praxis (Jan 16, 2010)

INTP.
1w2 supposedly (I don't care much for the wings).


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

Username: Bluebird
MBTI: infp (Strong P, Strong N, moderate F)
Enneagram: 4w5 (strong 5 wing....)

I always get tested as 5 for some strange reasons......


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Nick: Tucken
MBTI: ISFJ (Strong IS, balanced FJ)
Enneagram: 9w1

Mother: ESFP, 4w5
Father: ISFJ (all strong), 2w1
Brother: ESFJ (strong EJ), 8w9
Sister: ENFJ, 3w4 (unsure about enneagram)
Friend 1: INTP, 5w4
Friend 2: INFJ (probably), 5w6


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

perennialurker said:


> Name: Perennialurker
> 
> MBTI: INTJ
> 
> Enneagram: 5


Same as Pernnialurker except my username is assbiscuits :happy:

Oh and weak I strong NT and moderate J.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Name: Scruffy
MBTI: ENTP
Enneagram: 3w2


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, the data has been finalized. Please stop filling out the survey. I am currently analyzing the results.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

andrea
xNTP, cognitive E, behavioral I, relatively strong Fe, naughty Ne.
5w4, or 7


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Username: TaylorS
MBTI: INFJ
Enneagram: 6w5, phobic.


----------

